# Has anyone heard of these two guys



## passingpilgrim (Sep 8, 2010)

I am restudying from my seminary days my class on Trinitarianism. I was looking for some new books to add to my collection and came across two authors that appear very trinitarian. Does anyone know of and can tell me if these are good guys to read?

They are:

C. Baxter Kruger
James Torrance

Thanks!


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 8, 2010)

Kruger designs and makes some mean fishing lures. Mediator Lures - Exceptional Handcrafted Lures


----------



## passingpilgrim (Sep 8, 2010)

not exactly what I had in mind


----------



## Zenas (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty suprised Josh hasn't made an appearance yet.

In his stead:

I'm sure someone, somewhere has heard of both of them.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zenas said:


> I'm pretty suprised Josh hasn't made an appearance yet.
> 
> In his stead:
> 
> I'm sure someone, somewhere has heard of both of them.



Plagiarism!


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that Kruger's view of redemption is pretty anthropocentric.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 8, 2010)

I've heard good things about Robert Letham's work, and have been greatly edified by his Westminster Seminary lectures on the subject. Guest Lecturers - Westminster Notable Guest Lecturers Amazon.com: The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology And Worship (9780875520001): Robert Letham: Books.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 9, 2010)

James B. Torrance (1923-2003) was the younger brother of the late Thomas F. Torrance (1913-2007). Thomas was the great Trinitarian theologian (he was Professor of Christian Dogmatics at the University of Edinburgh from 1952 to 1979). His book, _The Christian Doctrine of God: One Being, Three Persons_ (Edinburgh: T&T Clark, 1996), published when he was 83, is both his _magnum opus_ and his masterpiece. Aside from their relationship as brothers, I don't know anything about James.


----------



## DTK (Sep 9, 2010)

passingpilgrim said:


> Does anyone know of and can tell me if these are good guys to read?
> 
> They are:
> 
> ...



I went to seminary with the former, and to be candid I would not buy his book. I recall him as an amiable man, but his view of perichoresis was drawn from the trinitarian views of the latter. Notice how Dr. Kruger defines the gospel in his interview here, Interview with C. Baxter Kruger, Ph.D.

And Lawrence is right about Kruger's fishing lures.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 9, 2010)

Theoretical said:


> I've heard good things about Robert Letham's work, and have been greatly edified by his Westminster Seminary lectures on the subject. Guest Lecturers - Westminster Notable Guest Lecturers Amazon.com: The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology And Worship (9780875520001): Robert Letham: Books.


 
I have a negative review of that up on Amazon!


----------

